# Turkey assault



## pintail13

Long story short it was a very quiet morning. Seeing as the sun was warm the birds were chirping and a cool breeze was coming up the hollow I managed to doze off for just a minute or two at the most!! As I was enjoying my little siesta a noise stirred me awake. As I open my eyes a respectable turkey is in full strut where my decoys once were!! At this point I'm still trying to figure out what's going on. As I'm pondering my options ole Tom just stands there in full strut not moving!! I manage to get my gun up and wait for him to break strut. Between waking up and the adrenaline rush my shot was a little low. Follow up shots were required to put him down for good. After the the fog in my head and the smoke from the gun cleared I determined the sound that woke me was ole Tom thrashing the crap out of my dekes!! I'm sure that would have been a sight to see! Spring time in the woods,I love it!!


----------



## M R DUCKS

Congrats !
I like the picture on the rock displaying his beard !


----------



## lawrence1

This is the best story ever!

NAP TIME GOBBLER!


----------



## Kenlow1

Pintail, How long from when you last called till you woke up to see the gobbler in strut? Just wondered how long of a power nap you had? Wonder how long he was there? What county did you hunt. Nice pic of the gobbler.


----------



## pintail13

Well kenlow that's a good question! As close as I can figure it was about 20 min. Don't know how long he was there but it was long enough to fling my dekes all over. I was in Muskingum. Thanks on the pic compliment. It struck as something different.


----------

